# Fehler beim Einlagern einer Speicherseite



## woldo1 (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Leuts.

Habe ein riesiges Prob und zwar wollte ich meinen neu ersteigerten PC aufsetzen (vorher war XP sp2 drauf) neu aufsetzen mit SP2 aber nun kommt bei der installation folgender Fehler:

Fehler beim Einlagern einer Speicherdatei 


und sofort abbruch Weiß jemand was das sein kann?

lg walter

PS: Fehler kommt nach dem Kopiervorgang nach dem Neustart!


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Mai 2007)

Das klingt nach einem beschädigten Dateisystem. Ich würde ein Scandisk darüber laufen lassen und zusätzlich die Festplatte auf Fehler überprüfen (falls die Festplatte kaputt ist).



woldo1 hat gesagt.:


> Fehler kommt nach dem Kopiervorgang nach dem Neustart!


----------

